
Cisco phone eats 1G bandwidth per day - pj_lf
http://www.sinefa.com/blog/cisco-phone-eats-1gb-of-data-per-day
======
dexwiz
Kind of light on the details? For pinging a dead service, I think requests/day
is a better measure than GBs/day. Also page is an obvious marketing pitch,
making this post essentially an ad.

